# Schwinn Tank... Reproduction?



## invesions (Apr 16, 2014)

Any idea what it is and also what the value might be?  I'm thinking it is likely a reproduction Schwinn, but still a cool cruiser with the basket.  

It has a Persons Worcester, Mass seat on it (again likely repo), AS bolts, etc...

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 16, 2014)

Pedals, seat, and tank are the money bits. The frame is modern Schwinn, the wheels look to be vintage S-7, the fork is also vintage. Franken-bike all the way. Pedals, seat, and tank are worth maybe $200 (depending on how they are sold) on their own. Somebody put a whole lotta effort into this thing, but it's really nothing special. Except for the cool parts.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

